# Mirror Finish



## fieldsofred (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm wondering what the process is for putting a mirror finish on a knife? The knife I plan on doing it to is a Kikuichi TKC gyuto.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You have to buy that way. Usually stainless steel which does not hold an edge.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's not worth the effort generally.

You'll start with wet dry sand paper, probably about 400 grit and work your way up through the grit grades to about 2000. Then it's on to fine compounds.

You can ruin the temper or grind away the edge if you use power tools without some good experience behind your actions.

You'll remove the maker marks (if any) as you do this.

There is no performance benefit to speak of to the mirror polish. it can help control corrosion in some carbon steels, but that's is highly usage dependent.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

Phatch nailed the process of polishing pretty well, and only left out that the harder the material or steel your polishing the harder a project it is.

I have not polished anything beyond the edge of a knife, but have polished various different steels in the past and can tell you first hand it is a pain staking process that though somewhat satisfying can be a real pita, and also one of the dirtiest hobbies or projects I have done.

Now that said if you do want to try this I would suggest that you find yourself an inexpensive knife to practice on before moving onto anything of quality or value.

The reason is if you mess up or lose interest due to any one of many potential reasons you can just trash it and move on etc.

If you do decide to attempt this please post your experience etc


----------



## kcma (Apr 4, 2009)

or just sharpen them.... no tricks. unless you want entire TKC polished, then sand paper.


----------

